# Tuning camshaft for E16



## Tero75 (Sep 20, 2004)

Does anyone know a manufacturer or a store in Europe, where I could order a camshaft to my E16 engine. 280º is the best I could find from Finland, but that just isn't enough


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Courtesy Nissan in the USA is a good supplier for odds and ends if you know of a Nissan Part Number that you could order.


----------



## Tero75 (Sep 20, 2004)

The problem is that I don't even know if Nissan (or anyone else) manufactures tuning camshafts for E16. If anyone knows an answer to that, please help.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

you mean a blank cam shaft to do a custom grind on?


----------



## Tero75 (Sep 20, 2004)

It doesn't matter to me if it's grinded from blank or original. I just want to know if there is any place where I can get a cam with 295-305 degrees to my E16-engine.
Do you know any numbers about your Sentra? Acceleration, top speed, hp, 1/4mile etc.


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Try to Check this 
http://www.schneidercams.com/cams/49.htm


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

macakin said:


> Try to Check this
> http://www.schneidercams.com/cams/49.htm



thats not E-serie's cam ... its for the older L-series engine.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
I have a 304 cam in my E16 daily driver, it was brought from Argentina a couple years ago
www.crespocompeticion.com
it is a joy to drive


----------



## sentrafan (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Velardejose, i am trying to get one oft hose , i allready check the address you gave, but i have a question, how can i know wich one fits my car, can you provide me any clue on this, thanks ina dvance.


----------

